# Contact/Calendar Software with Desktop Sync



## JesseH (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a kindle fire.  I had a Palm T3 that had a calendar/contact software.  I am looking to replace that.  I would like to have the data on my desktop so that I can have a backup and enter data easily.  I really do not expect to transfer the Palm data, but it would be nice. Can someone be kind enough to suggest a good Calender/Contact app for the fire.  I am not looking for "free". 

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CalenGoo is not too expensive.  Currently $5.99.

With it you can sync to a Google calendar. I also have my Outlook calendar syncing with Google so, esentially, my outlook calendar syncs with my Fire calendar.

I've not looked for a contact app as I've not seen the need but I know there are some out there. . . .I do have my outlook contacts sync with Google contacts so that they're on my phone so if I wanted one I'd, again, look for something that would sync with Google.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JesseH said:


> I have a kindle fire. I had a Palm T3 that had a calendar/contact software. I am looking to replace that. I would like to have the data on my desktop so that I can have a backup and enter data easily. I really do not expect to transfer the Palm data, but it would be nice. Can someone be kind enough to suggest a good Calender/Contact app for the fire. I am not looking for "free".
> 
> Thanks


JesseH,

I just found this last night and you might be interested. The desktop component is pricey ($49.95) but there's a two week trial and it does exactly what I want and would work for you, too.

I use a desktop contact manager (Chaos Software's Intellect!) that I started using as a replacement for the Palm Desktop with my Palm T/X. I've been synching it to Google to get the calendar to sync but haven't been crazy about it. Went to their site to see if they had an Android component and they suggested CompanionLink which pairs with a free Android app called DejaOffice which is available through Amazon's App Market, as I just found out. through the Android Market and also directly from their website www.dejaoffice.com (key for me as I can't access the Android Market). I actually like this app (DejaOffice) better than any other calendar app I've tried so far.



Go to www.companionlink.com/android/ and click on "Sync Android with Palm Desktop" under Choose Your Database

It will sync wirelessly and you can set how you want updates to occur--desktop overrides device, device overrides desktop, latest update, etc.

I installed it last night and am pretty pleased, it picked up all my stuff from Intellect. DejaOffice has an iPad app, too, that I might try. (Note, tried it, couldn't get it to sync properly but that might because I already used Companion Link to sync to the Fire...still fiddling.)

So, basically, you need the desktop component, Campanionlink, for $49.95 and the free app, DejaOffice. The desktop component is pricey, but I'm going to use the free trial and add it to my iPad and see what I think.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link. Reviews are mixed. . .the negatives mentioning that they don't talk about needing the paid companion program for it to work properly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a link. Reviews are mixed. . .the negatives mentioning that they don't talk about needing the paid companion program for it to work properly.


Yeah, I added a link to my original one, too, before I saw yours...

I think you can use it as a stand alone and have it work with the built in Android apps, which is all it really says in the Amazon description. *shrug* I saw those reviews but they struck me more as people who don't read the instructions. And it's free to try. Probably more useful if you have a phone than with the Fire.

Their website is very clear on how to work with PC software. I really like it and will probably get the CompanionLink software after my free trial, pricey though it is. I really like Intellect. Now, if I can only get the iPad version working...they sell a separate software that is supposed to work with multiple databases and devices, but that's definitely out my price league.

Admittedly, the companionlink software is pricey, but for those of us who looooove our desktop client, it's an option. 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, that's what I'm most likely going to get, though I still need to try it; I read about it a week or so ago.  But I want to be able to sync ALL my Outlook stuff -- contacts, tasks, notes -- in addition to calendar, and that's the only program, with the (pricey) desktop software, that I've found so far that does more than calendar.  And it'll still keep things synched with my Blackberry phone that way too, since I sync it with Outlook.

Glad to hear of someone that uses it and likes it!


----------

